# Help! Rodents!!



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Where there is one, there are more, I know. The little bugger just ran across my counter top and disappeared. I keep a spotless kitchen due to being paranoid about bugs and rodents. just had a HUGE battle bwith ants being driven up here after the first floor got sprayed. finally beat them but found evidence of rodents. called the landlady and she brought me those glue traps. apparently mice can read. no mice on traps. just on my nice, clean, sanitary counters. im on a fixed income so i cant afford to do much on my end. can anyone suggest something that will drive them away? I'm already getting steel wool for every drain pipe opening, radiator opening and anything else I can find thats bigger than a pen. These guys have to go. I told the landlady about the poop in the stove and she said she'd send someone over. I can't cook on it until they do. I know its there, so its filthy to me and I just cant put food near it. HELP! I gotta do something NOW!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Peppermint OIL. I swear by the stuff.

You get it at GNC and healthfood type stores. Some people soak cottonballs with it and put them in strategic areas (under cabinets, behind appliances), but I like to put it in a little spritzer bottle from the beauty aisle and spray it onto surfaces in those same strategic locations.
Not only do I keep mice out of a trailer house with this method, I even keep them out of our shop and barn (as well as their cousins, the packrats!!)


----------



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you Erin! I'll be getting some tomorrow morning on my way out!


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

If you are not opposed to killing them I would say a peanut butter bucket is in order. All it is a bucket with a stretched out coat hanger through the rim going from one side to the other with a soda can in the middle, you spread a bit of peanut butter just in the middle of the can so they have to reach for it, put a couple gallons of water in the bucket. Lean a board on the bucket for them to walk up there and when they reach for the peanut butter they fall in and drown, then you just dump the bucket. I like this method because most of the time I can get them before they even come in the house because I put it on the back porch, but I have used it in the house too. It is non-toxic to pets and you never have to touch a dead mouse. Good luck


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

missythemom said:


> If you are not opposed to killing them I would say a peanut butter bucket is in order. All it is a bucket with a stretched out coat hanger through the rim going from one side to the other with a soda can in the middle, you spread a bit of peanut butter just in the middle of the can so they have to reach for it, put a couple gallons of water in the bucket. Lean a board on the bucket for them to walk up there and when they reach for the peanut butter they fall in and drown, then you just dump the bucket. I like this method because most of the time I can get them before they even come in the house because I put it on the back porch, but I have used it in the house too. It is non-toxic to pets and you never have to touch a dead mouse. Good luck


This is a good suggestion if you are ok with rodent disposal (I am). I found a few mice in my home early winter. It is common here as we are surrounded by water and they come to the houses and find ways in. My puppy, Loudo, I found be a treasure indeed. I first trapped and disposed of the two I found in my kitchen, under my sink. Then I got this puppy from my daughter. In the living room he was playing with something under the coffee table. My boys told me to look. That stuffed animal looking puppy had killed a mouse and was playing with it. Then I found one upstairs another time and bad me...I called my dog and told him to get it...which HE DID. So now my home is happily mouse free and I have the most adorable puppy who keeps my property rat, mouse and rabbit free! Which is most helpful to my gardens. I have drowned rats in our garage in buckets set there to catch a leak, which was by accident so I know the suggestion above works I guess without bait but I would bait it!


----------



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

got him!! old fashioned snap trap baited with peanut butter and strawberry twizzlers, as per terminix!


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

Once you got the mouse, stuff some *scented *drier sheets in cracks and holes to keep them out. I work out on sites and our trailers got infested, we did the drier sheet in one. It's more rodent free than the other. Moth balls in a baby food jar with holes poked in lids for attics basements and crawl spaces also helps keep em out and prevents pets from getting to them.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

living far off the beaten path on a small farm in the woods near a creek you'd think I'd not be botherd by mice but the little field mice try to move in usally in the fall as it gets cool .my policy is to keep bait stations with poisin out to get them before they can setup a home .I also keep my livestock feed in metle trash cans with tight fittng lids to hold down the attracting of mice n rats around the barns . in my root cellar along with the poisin I use peppermint oil . and then the old reliable snap traps with peanut butter catch the ocashional explorer


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

ErinP said:


> Peppermint OIL. I swear by the stuff.
> 
> You get it at GNC and healthfood type stores. Some people soak cottonballs with it and put them in strategic areas (under cabinets, behind appliances), but I like to put it in a little spritzer bottle from the beauty aisle and spray it onto surfaces in those same strategic locations.
> Not only do I keep mice out of a trailer house with this method, I even keep them out of our shop and barn (as well as their cousins, the packrats!!)


Where do you spray it to keep them out of the shop and barn? We have a detached garage and they have taken over this year. I currently have 5 of these traps set and we get 3-4 mouse per day in them.


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

A friends dad used alkaseltzer tablets to kill mice. He said mice can not burp but if the kids or dogs got into it they would be fine. Just put the tablet where it won't get wet and the mice can nibble on them.

I have no idea what it would do to any other animals.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Did you put anything on the Glue Traps? Peanut butter gets them every time. Put the peanut butter in the middle of the trap.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Where do you spray it to keep them out of the shop and barn?


Along the baseboards/sill plate, doorways, corners, etc. 
Personally, I'd rather discourage them from ever coming IN, rather than having to trap and dispose of them once they are...


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

ErinP said:


> Along the baseboards/sill plate, doorways, corners, etc.
> Personally, I'd rather discourage them from ever coming IN, rather than having to trap and dispose of them once they are...


Thanks. I totally agree with keeping them out. I think we finally caught all of ours, at least I'm not seeing them anymore.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I read years ago that planting peppermint all around the house outside repels mice. Don't know how well it works but it sure spells nice when stepped on or clipped.

Personally I've never found anything I like better in the house than plain old mousetraps. Catch one, put the trap back in the same place and catch another until that bunch is gone.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've heard planting mint near the doors is to keep ants out. Two for one.


----------

